# picc line



## neverforever16 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a picc line. it is a tube that goes from the arm into the superior vina cava. the major problem with them is that they can form a blood clot that can make a pulimary embolism. I was wondering if marijuana can causes blood clots more frequently. i know that people on chemo use marijuana and many of them have picc (peripherally inserted central catheter) lines but its been hard to ask doctors about this. does marijuana cause blood to coagulate more?

will mj possibly cause such tachycardia that would to a heart attack with the line there? my heart is healthy, just slight mitral valve leakage.

thanks for any help


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, I have no idea.  I hope someone is able to give you an answer.


----------



## umbra (Jan 19, 2009)

I can tell you that smoking cannabis has had no negative impact on my heart. I had a heart attack 1 1/2 years ago. I have had multiple tests, imaging, and blood work done. I know that when I spoke to Soma, in the Dam a couple of years ago, he had a triple by pass and he has given a prescription/recommendation for 10 grams a day for his heart condition.


----------

